# soap in taping mud???



## Rrisky (Dec 12, 2007)

I was told to use SOAP in your taping mud not h20 whats up with that. any info


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

We had this discussion not long ago I think. Liquid dish soap added to mud makes it go on smoother


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Rrisky said:


> I was told to use SOAP in your taping mud not h20 whats up with that. any info


Learn to use the search function 
and you will find gems like this--
http://www.contractortalk.com/showthread.php?t=30167&highlight=soap
:thumbsup:


----------

